# Anglers need for snapper



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

I will be in Perdido May 30-June 9, 2013. If you would like to go snapper fishing shared expenses, let me know. Open dates June 3-8, 2013.I fish a 24' center console with 225 Merc, fast and a smooth ride. I have plenty of tackle, but you are welcome to bring your own.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

id beinterested in the 8 or 9th based on price?


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Where will you be launching from,do I need a lic.,will I be fishing state or fed waters,how much is shared expenses?Thanks


----------

